# Introducing the Ranger Spector



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Yall Know Ranger has the Ghost in 17 and 18 foot lengths, The Phantom in 17 foot lengths, The Banshe in 17 foot and ultra skinny. Now Introducing the new Ranger Micro Skiff the Spector.....























































I knew yall would bite on this one..................Just kiddin 

AC


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

I am considering a new LT25 with a poling tower like on my Banshe. I need a sleeper boat that I can pre-fish in ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Now thats just harsh!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

> Now thats just harsh!


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Yeah, but funny. Welcome back.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

where is the picture? :-?




































HAH! ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

[smiley=1-smack-myself.gif] he got ya!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Bass boats are wrong 

good talking to you last thursday


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

I.....never mind.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Got me too....


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

> where is the picture? :-?
> 
> HAH! ;D


Prototype. Motor optional


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

Spectre?   Oh, it ain't no microskiff.


http://www.spectrepowerboats.com/


----------

